# What's reasonable for snag list?



## scp (Apr 27, 2009)

We're moving into an older home and had asked for several things on our snag list: replace the window screens since many of them had holes, replace a door that had a pet opening, repair/replace 3 1x2 ft boards in the kitchen that were peeling, and spray the house with pesticides since we saw some creepy crawlies there before. 

The landlord met up with us to give us the keys and we went through a walk through of the villa earlier this week- he offered to replace one of the screens which had a huge hole in it 8"x8", but not the others, claiming that even if he did replace them, there would be small holes again since the birds peck at them. He mentioned that he would have the pet hole in the door boarded up and he'd look at repairing the kitchen boards. We said okay to all this since we thought it was unusual for him to even meet up with us and at that time seemed reasonable.

Since then, we've checked on the house (we haven't moved in because our goods haven't arrived yet) and the window screen is missing and the kitchen boards were covered with some foamy material that was sanded down. I'm rethinking the screens and want them replaced, as well as the three boards in the kitchen and the pet-door since we have a baby. Are we being unreasonable? The house still hasn't been cleaned either, is this something we'll have to take care of now that it's Ramadan?


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jul 25, 2008)

From experience, ANYTHING is acceptable on a snag list. It really depends on the accommodation, the location, and the Landlord. Landlords will always try and do as little as possible before handover, blaming everything from birds to sand and storms for the state of the place. Without trying to teach you to "suck eggs"....NEVER give the impression that you are going to accept the place....at any cost, because you will get nothing done. Give the impression that you have alternative digs....this should galvanise the guy into doing something! Make sure that you really want the place before parting with any money, as trying to get it back afterwards is VERY difficult if the deal falls through.
....Lastly, and from personal experience....never trust an Egyptian Landlord.....I've had 2, and both screwed me over....and I consider myself to be streetwise....but hey....this is Dubai as they say.

Good luck!


----------



## scp (Apr 27, 2009)

******s, it's already too late since we had signed the contract before we met with the landlord (although we did give the snag list to the agents when we signed the contract, which the landlord conveniently forgot to bring). 

Well, does anyone live in villas and have this problem of getting holes in the screens? Is it worth me bugging the landlord to get them replaced (if it's going to happen anyways)?

Any recs on how to fix them (some kind of invisi-glue) otherwise?

Also, are only locals allowed to own properties in Al-Safa? Thanks.


----------

